# bad tranducer in head



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

can someone tell me how hard it is to put a new transducer in the trolling motor head my buddys went out in his ranger with a lowrance,x135,with the transducer built in the minnkota,sorry if i spelled it wrong, or wouild it be easer to just install a hockey puck ducer on the out side,thanks markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we found a place to replace the ducer in the head for 156.00 and close by


----------

